# Dolby Digital Decoder



## andyK (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Ich suche einen Dolby Digital Decoder, der keine Lautsprecher ansteuert, sondern externe Verstärker über zum Beispiel, Chinch.

Kennt ihr da Geräte?

Lg Andy


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Ein Gerät, dass einen AC3-Stream ( Optical oder Cinch ) auf zB 5.1 analog wandelt ?

zB *Creative DDTS-100* - http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cms/artikel.php?action=show&id=104

mfg chmee


----------



## andyK (25. Februar 2009)

So ähnlich.

Normalerweise schließt man doch seine Lautsprecher direkt an so ein Gerät an. Mit Draht. 
Ich suche aber was, wo Front-, Rear-, Center- und SW-Signale an jeweils eigene Chinchausgänge geleitet werden, an denen ich andere Verstärker anschließen kann, die dann den Ton bringen.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Das tut das Gerät. Es ist KEIN Verstärker! mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (25. Februar 2009)

Worum geht es genau? Von wo oder mit was willst du wohin? Vielleicht tut es auch eine Software-Lösung?

Gehts um etwas proffesionelles oder einfach nur eine Lösung für den Heimkinokeller?

Wieviele Kanäle willst du diskret behandeln? Reichen 4? Dann ist Chmees Lösung sicherlich die Einfachste... Ansonsten mal bei Dolby vorbeischauen. Oder gleich: DP564.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Hier ist nochmal ein Signaldiagramm, da ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass das Gerät von Coax/Opti auf bis zu 6 diskrete analoge Line-Signale ( RCA/Cinch) dekodiert. Die 7.1 Variante ist mir hier noch nicht ganz klar, aber wenn man das Gerät in Händen hält, dann wird das alles schon..

Signaldiagramm - http://www.nordichardware.com/skrivelser_img/377/DDTS-100-diagram.jpg
Alternativen zum DDTS-100 - http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-35-9808.html

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (25. Februar 2009)

Entschuldigung. Ich meinte die uncodierten Signale. Es sind nämlich nur 4 Eingänge, laut dem Text in deinem (Chmee) ersten Link vorhanden. Wenn bspw. zwischen 7.1 diskret und codiert hin und her-geswitcht werden soll (was bei Mehrkanalmischungen ja der Fall ist) sind ja mehr nötig.


----------



## andyK (27. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Denon DN-A7100 
http://www.thomann.de/de/denon_dna7100.htm

hab ich das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe. 

Vielen Dank euch beiden.


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2009)

Ah, durfte auch ein bissel größer und teurer sein.. Sorry, ich habe mich inzwischen an "So-preiswert-wie-möglich-oder-kostenlos" gewöhnt..

@bokay : War auch nicht an Dich gerichtet, ging mir um Sonstige, die jemals dieses Thema finden.

mfg chmee


----------

